# Jackson: Erstellen Sie Klassen für Jackson aus XSD



## satyam11 (25. Sep 2022)

Jackson bietet kein Tool zum Erstellen von Jackson-Klassen aus XSD oder JSON an, ähnlich wie JAXB JAXB-Klassen für eine bestimmte XSD generiert.

Mit dem JAXB-Klassengenerator wurde eine Sammlung von Klassen für das angegebene XSD-Schema erstellt. Beispielsweise bietet JAXB die folgende Annotation, um den Namen basierend auf dem Namen eines XML-Elements für polymorphe Typen zu identifizieren.


```
@XmlElements({
    @XmlElement(name = "Dog", type = Dog.class),
    @XmlElement(name = "Cat", type = Cat.class)
})
protected List<Animal> animal;
```

Ist es möglich, solche Kurse in Jackson anzubieten? d.h. um den Typ anhand des Namens eines XML-Elements zu bestimmen.


----------



## thecain (25. Sep 2022)

JacksonPolymorphicDeserialization · FasterXML/jackson-docs Wiki
					

Documentation for the Jackson JSON processor. Contribute to FasterXML/jackson-docs development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




Meinst du sowas?


----------



## satyam11 (26. Sep 2022)

thecain hat gesagt.:


> JacksonPolymorphicDeserialization · FasterXML/jackson-docs Wiki
> 
> 
> Documentation for the Jackson JSON processor. Contribute to FasterXML/jackson-docs development by creating an account on GitHub.
> ...


ja sowas in der art. Danke für die Mühe.


----------

